# The Cube Timer Thread



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 13, 2020)

This is a place to discuss all things cubing timers.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 13, 2020)

Shouldn't this go in the software one answer question thread?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2020)

Why though?

csTimer is best


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 13, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> This is a place to discuss all things cubing timers.



Ok, so for physical timers, I have the QiYi, YJ, and SpeedStacks timer, and I will be getting the Yuxin / Early Stackmat soon. 

The YJ timer is easily the best physical timer, not only does it calculate ao5, and have better button arrangements, but it has significantly fewer glitches (like stopping right after you start it). The only reason you should get the Speedstacks is if you want to connect it to a display.

In order of worst to best, it is speedstacks, qiyi, yj.


For device timers, cstimer is the best for computers, but when that doesn’t work (like for me) or when you want to do times easier when you aren’t in front of your cuber, FiveTimer is easily the best. It has very advanced statistics for mobile timers and lots of features, it does cost $2 but is well worth it.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> in front of your cuber


what does that mean?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what does that mean?



Whoop, I’m on my phone so I mistyped that.

I meant in front of your computer


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 13, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Shouldn't this go in the software one answer question thread?


No. I thought it would be nice to have a separate place so it doesn't get all mixed in.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 13, 2020)

Best physical timer is the speedstacks timer imo. It's accurate, durable, and the shape is very comfortable. I do think it's a little expensive, but for me it was worth it because I use it every day. It never glitches, except sometimes when it's connected to CStimer. (Even then it's only like once every 200 solves for me)

The best digital timer undoubtedly is CStimer, no need to say much.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 13, 2020)

But do you think that the CStimer plus is actually better than the old?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 13, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> But do you think that the CStimer plus is actually better than the old?


Totally
TBH Cubeclock timer is also really good- https://cubeclock.net/


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm using CsTimer but I still don't know how to scrable my cube.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> I'm using CsTimer but I still don't know how to scrable my cube.


You mean you don't know notation?





NxNxN Notation - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> You mean you don't know notation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a few but I get confuse with ' (prime)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 14, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> I know a few but I get confuse with ' (prime)


It gets clearer with experience. No prime ( ' ) means clockwise, prime means counterclockwise


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> It gets clearer with experience. No prime ( ' ) means clockwise, prime means counterclockwise


yeah im starting to understand


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

https://timer.cubing.net/ I find is really good. A sync account is BEAST


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 16, 2020)

Help!

My cstimer has suddenly lost the 'select session' option in 'show times' therefore I can no longer select/access the sessions i set up!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Help!
> 
> My cstimer has suddenly lost the 'select session' option in 'show times' therefore I can no longer select/access the sessions i set up!


Reload?


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Reload?



Unfortunately that didn't help.

I also cannot create new sessions or delete older ones. 

Perhaps my data has become corrupted, or is there some limit on solves which I have exceeded?


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 16, 2020)

It's back! I'm not sure what I did, except pressing reset in the options.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> It's back! I'm not sure what I did, except pressing reset in the options.


Thats good!


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 16, 2020)

Actually, it's been a blessing in disguise, as it forced me to experiment with settings, and I found one or two new useful ones.


----------

